# Camping Bella Vista Manilva



## Bern2544 (Sep 15, 2012)

Hi All,

Has anyone been to Bella Vista Campsite in Manilva on the Costa del Sol. It is on our short list for the new year and was wondering if anyone has been and what they thought of it and what facilities are like.

many thanks


----------



## BobandLin (Sep 6, 2011)

Lovely site with 1st class amenities tad expensive. Good for short stay.

Bob


----------



## AndrewandShirley (Oct 13, 2007)

Superb site with everything one could want.

Prices are negotiable for longer stays - talk to Rudi the Dutch manager.

Heated toilet block and good bar and restaurant.

When Andrew broke his foot (not on site btw) nothing was too much trouble and they even brought him a pint to our motorhome!


----------



## Littlebt (May 19, 2012)

*Bella Vista*

The site is First Class all super pitches and as said already longer stays are negotiable also cheaper for short stays if booked through Caravanclub.

Best of all is location, beach front, Bars,Restaurants,Supermarkets,chirongitos,walks, Marina,etc,etc, all within 5/10 minutes walk but no noise from them.

Come on Down! 20degrees today


----------



## Littlebt (May 19, 2012)

*Bella Vista*

The site is First Class all super pitches and as said already longer stays are negotiable also cheaper for short stays if booked through Caravanclub.

Best of all is location, beach front, Bars,Restaurants,Supermarkets,chirongitos,walks, Marina,etc,etc, all within 5/10 minutes walk but no noise from them.

Come on Down! 20degrees today


----------

